# DLC - Fluch oder Segen? PC-Games-Umfrage zum Dauerstreitthema



## Petra_Froehlich (10. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *DLC - Fluch oder Segen? PC-Games-Umfrage zum Dauerstreitthema* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: DLC - Fluch oder Segen? PC-Games-Umfrage zum Dauerstreitthema


----------



## Lightbringer667 (10. Januar 2012)

Ich finde DLCs grundsätzlich eine ganz gute Sache. Sie ersetzen in gewisser Weise das klassische Addon.
Man muss aber auch differenzieren zwischen guten DLCs und Abzocke: für ein paar neue Waffen, Mehrspielerkarten usw. Geld zu verlangen ist frech. Sowas wurde früher per Patch nachgereicht und nannte sich Pflege des Spiels. Ebenfalls nicht gut finde ich, wenn wie bei Batman, Mafia 2, DeusEx usw. Spielinhalte im Hauptspiel gekürzt werden um dann noch mal dafür zu kassieren. Ich kauf es dann oft trotzdem (verbilligt bei z.B. Steam Sales) wenn mir das Spiel am Herzen liegt.

Es gibt aber auch gute Beispiele, die später noch echten Mehrwert geschaffen haben, wie z.B. einige der Mass Effect 2 oder Dragon Age: Origins Story DLCs. Da waren auch längst nicht alle gut, aber z.B. der "Shadowbroker" DLC für ME2 war absolut genial und hat noch mal einige Stunden Spielspaß gebracht.


----------



## kornhill (10. Januar 2012)

Der lohnenste DLC die letzten 12 Monate war wohl "Agents of Change". Das Ding hat Brink spielbar gemacht und wirklich verbessert. (Spray and Pray isses aber immer noch^^)

Ansonsten Fallout New Vegas. Die DLCs haben im allgemeinen eine weit höhere Qualität als der normale Durschnitts-DLC. Old World Blues ist wirklich der absolute Hammer.

@Lightbringer: Bei Mass Effect waren wirklich ein paar echt gute dabei. Ich hab mich dauernd gefragt: "Warum habt ihr das nicht gleich so gemacht?". Ohne Cerberus Netzwerk hat Mass Effect auf der anderen Seite echt was gefehlt. Wenn man die "Hammerhead" (Firewalker?) Missionen nicht hatte, waren (fast) alle coolen Nebenmissionene weg. Bioware ist da einer der unverschämtesten was DLC´s angeht. Ohne DLC´s fehlt den Spielen oft merkbar etwas. (Der Typ in DAO der dir im Lager die DLC´s verkauft, in Form von Quests. Dreistigkeit hoch drei)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2012)

Wenn es DLCs für den Multiplayer-Part sind, ist es mir recht egal. Beim Singleplayer sehe ich das kritischer, weil man am Ende das Gefühl bekommt, eine abgespeckte Vollversion ergattert zu haben und "zusätzliche" Inhalte nochmal extra bezahlen zu müssen.


----------



## anjuna80 (10. Januar 2012)

Ich finde DLCs ätzend, weil ich immer gerne ein komplettes Spiel spielen und nicht erst alle DLCs zusammenzusuchen möchte. Ich hab dann immer das Gefühl, ich spiele ein zusammengestückeltes Spiel, mal hier was verbessert, mal da was verändert, aber kein homogenes Ganzes mehr. Sowas hatte man bei klassischen Addons nicht, da wurde direkt ein ganzer Schwung neuer Dinge implementiert, und das oft in sehr guter Qualität. Bei den ganzen DLCs bin ich mir in dieser Hinsicht nicht wirklich sicher.


----------



## Azrael1512 (10. Januar 2012)

Hmm für mich war es eine Zeit lang einfach nur ein Fluch, weil.ich auf einer langsamen Internetleitung gesessen habe. Wenn dann gute DLC's kamen, sind sie an mir vorbei gegangen.

prinzipiell finde ich sie aber nicht schlecht so lange sie einen echten Mehrwert fürs Geld bieten und nicht einfach nur einen teuern Patch beinhalten.


----------



## displaceD (10. Januar 2012)

Meines erachtens nach sind die Preise in den seltensten Fällen gerechtfertigt, für 0-2% (Ausnahmen mag es sicher geben, siehe "Dragon Age") mehr Umfang im Vergleich zum eigentlichen Spiel, doch kosten sie meist 10 - 20% des Preises des eigentlichen Spieles? - Mit dem wissen, dass das Grundgerüst schon steht, und der zusätzliche Inhalt zumeist keinen wirklichen Mehraufwand bedeutet (Natürlich verglichen mit dem eigentlichen Spiel). Muss man leider zu 99% davon ausgehen dass es sich dabei um reine Profitgier handelt, und wie bereits erwähnt, wurden derartige kleinigkeiten einst einmal von den Spieleentwicklern kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt, heute jedoch versucht man mit jedem kleinen bisschen soviel Profit wie möglich heraus zu schlagen.

Ich persönlich warte inzwischen schon lieber bis die jeweiligen Gold Editionen zur Verfügung stehen, und kaufe sie mir dann. - Auch wenn es in vielerlei hinsicht verzicht bedeuten mag.


----------



## bka4free2 (10. Januar 2012)

SEGEN!! Für 10 - 15 euro sag ich nicht nein-da geb ich mein GELD für viel anderen dreck auch aus-da sind 10 euro doch ein witz verglichen mit einmal AUS gehn-ein Jacky cola 8 euro?? nee echt kein Proplem. nur her damit!! Aber ein spiel das in episoden aufgeteilt wird wie bei VALVE´s HL2 ...neeee danke--da fühl ich mich verarscht..
Aber 4 Maps und zubehör ala BF3 is ok-aber 15 euro sind trotzdem zu TEUER!!
Wenn ich für 17 euro das vollpreis spiel als key bekomm???Ja is rus aber Sprach pakete gibet ja auch


----------



## HMCpretender (10. Januar 2012)

Mit DLCs ist es wie mit dem Kommunismus: in der Theorie eine gute Idee, in der Praxis nur Ausbeutung des Volkes.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Januar 2012)

kommt drauf an:
wurde erwiesenermaßen (!) was aus dem spiel rausgeschnitten, was bspw zum verständnis der story notwendig wäre, ist das natürlich (sofern kostenpflichtig und nur um solche dlcs gehts wohl) mehr als dreist.
wenn es sich ansonsten nur um irgendwelche extras oder mini-addons handelt, die man nicht vermissen würde, kann ich daran nichts verwerfliches erkennen.

edit:
wer zb geld für eine -spielerisch komplett irrelevante- pferderüstung in oblivion hinlegen möchte, soll das doch gerne tun. wieso denn nicht?


----------



## C0k31nMyN0z3 (10. Januar 2012)

leute mal ganz ehrlich, habt ihr euch mal die spiele angesehen die heutzutage als vollwertiges spiel verkauft werden? bestes beispiel NfS:the run. doch immerhin ganze 2 stunden spielspaß. WOW! lasst euch doch von den publishern nich verarschen! wenn ich an die gute alte gothic 2 zeit denke, und mit heute vergleiche is es doch eindeutig was das abläuft. spiele kommen unfertig auf den markt und werden mit aufpreis zu einem vollwertigem spiel! was man damals beim kaufpreiß eines spieles geboten bekommen hat, im gegensatz zu heute ist ein unterschied von bis zu 60% 

wenn ihr euch so verarschen lasst seid ihr selber schuld!
und als nächstes komm die menschenrechte abgeschafft... da wird man denn wohl auchnoch drumm betteln xD


----------



## Gast20180705 (10. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich neue Waffenskins, Maps, GUIs oder was auch immer will geh ich lieber auf Seiten wie Gamesbanana, wo das meiste auch wirklich auf die Bedürfnisse, vor allem im Bereich Mpas, auf die Spieler optimiert ist.


----------



## Hazard (10. Januar 2012)

Die Umfrage ist malwieder wenig hilfreich da sie auf die elementarsten Dinge garnicht eingeht.
Ich verabschaue DLCs, weil sie meistens in drei Typen daherkommen:

Typ A: Minderwertige Extrainhalte, die Fans suggestieren etwas zu verpassen, aber im Endeffekt keinen spielerischen Mehrwert bieten.
Typ B: Cheatartige Spielvereinfachungen.
Typ C: Inhalte die absichtlich schon während der Entwicklung vom Hauptspiel zurückgehalten wurden um sie extra zu verkaufen.

Alle klassifiziere ich als Abzocke. Das schlimmste daran ist jedoch, dass das klassische "AddOn" (ein komplettes Paket mit massig Features und viel weiteren Spielinhalten) oft durch solche minderwertigen DLCs verdrängt wird. Ist ja auch viel einfacher. Diesen Müll zu erstellen ist viel billiger und bringt im Endeffekt sicher das gleiche an Einnahmen.


----------



## JillValentine21 (10. Januar 2012)

Nunj a DLCs sind schön und gut aber im Falle von zum Beispiel Crysis 2 ist es einfach nur unfair weil die beiden Multiplayer Erweiterungen unter anderem eine Waffe mit sich bringen die sehr stark schon fast zu stark ist und das unfaire daran ist die TATSACHE dass NUR Leute mit Kreditkarte diese DLCs erwerben können.. Das ist eine Unverschämtheit..


Bei Spielen wie zb Fallout New Vegas waren die DLCs Umfangreich aber trotzdem finde ich 10€ pro DLC schon heftig wenn man bedenkt dass das Spiel  schon um die 40€ kostet oder gekostet hat.


----------



## JillValentine21 (10. Januar 2012)

Hazard schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist malwieder wenig hilfreich da sie auf die elementarsten Dinge garnicht eingeht.
> Ich verabschaue DLCs, weil sie meistens in drei Typen daherkommen:
> 
> Typ A: Minderwertige Extrainhalte, die Fans suggestieren etwas zu verpassen, aber im Endeffekt keinen spielerischen Mehrwert bieten.
> ...


----------



## DiePoente (10. Januar 2012)

So wie Valve es macht gefällts mir. Kostenlos


----------



## Seebaer (10. Januar 2012)

Eine Add-On CD/DVD, wie es zu normalen Nichtabzockerzeiten üblich war, ist immer noch besser als alles andere.
So warte ich immer öfters auf eine GOTY Version für 10 € bevor ich mein Geld aus Ungeduld verbrenne.


----------



## Chronik (10. Januar 2012)

Zur Umfrage:
DLCs find ich Mist weil, ich da nichts in der Hand habe (Verpackung, Disc, ...). DLCs interessieren mich wenig weil, ich eine zu langsame Inet-Leitung habe (6000). Ich find DLCs gefählich weil, man die Online erwerben bzw runterladen muss und somit vor Hacks und anderen nicht sicher ist.
Gebt uns keine DLCs sondern Add-Ons (Verpackung, Disk, und alles andere)

DLCs sind Add-Ons die über das Internet Angeboten und vorläufig auch verkauft werden. So lange der Publisher oder wer auch immer sagt wir machen auf die Disk, das normale (Grund) Spiel + zusatzt ein Add.On was es bisher nur als DLC gab (GOTY Version).

Ach zur Grundfrage oben: "DLC - Fluch oder Sagen?"
Nicht unbedingt ein Fluch aber auf keinen Fall ein Segen.


----------



## Unstable (10. Januar 2012)

Persoenlich mag ich DLC's nicht so. Kaufe auch nur selten welche. BFBC2-Vietnam ist ein gutes Beispiel von eins das ich gekauft habe. Spiele das Spiel viel und finde es ist es wert. Eyecandy (tf2 huette) finde ich persoenlich (!) laecherlich... Fuer einzelspieler.. meh, vielleicht, wenn es viel bietet, tut es aber meist nicht...


----------



## Skaty12 (10. Januar 2012)

Ich kauf mir nur DLCs von denen ich weiß, dass sie sich lohen bzw. welche, die ich schon antesten konnte. Die von Oblivion z.B. haben sich gelohnt, für CoD würde ich mir nie auch nur ein DLC kaufen, da das P/L Verhältnis nicht stimmt. Auch wenn für Skyrim ein DLC rauskommen würde, wäre ich nicht traurig drum.


----------



## IceGamer (10. Januar 2012)

DLC's sind der reinste Fluch!
Nicht nur, dass die Hersteller jetzt das Spiel mit halbem Inhalt zum Vollpreis auf den Markt bringen, sie fordern für lächerlich wenig Zusatzinhalt 5 - 15€, bspw. Karten, Fahrzeuge und Multiplayermaps... Sowas kann und MUSS man per Patch nachbessern und wenn's denn wirklich umfangreich wird, nehme ich auch gerne ein Addon, siehe Battlefield 2... Gutes Spiel, sehr gutes Addon und vollkommen überflüssige "Booster-Packs". Außerdem kaufe ich ein Spiel um es zu besitzen, um es angucken zu können. Ich möchte eine Verpackung im Regal stehen haben, das wertet das Spiel enorm auf. Daher würde ich mir auch niemals ein Spiel auf einer Onlineplattform kaufen... Zu schön sind einfach die guten C&C, Anno 1602, Unreal Tournament und Quake 3 Verpackungen.

Aber sowas gibt es heutzutage fast nicht mehr... nur noch ne öde DVD-Hülle...


----------



## JoeBold (10. Januar 2012)

Der Grundgedanke, der hinter DLC steckt, ist ja verständlich, jedoch wird dieser Begriff zusehr für Abzocke missbaucht und ist damit in ein sehr schlechtes Licht gerückt. Viele DLCs sind lachhaft klein, werden mit dem Kauf des Spiels ausgeliefert und sind nach der installation verbraucht, soll heißen, wird das Spiel weiter verkauft muss man sich diese DLCs mühsam zusammensuchen um nicht das Gefühl zu bekommen, das Spiel ist nicht komplett. Reine Item-DLCs finde ich allgemein mehr oder weniger sinnlos und ich halte es für eine Frechheit dafür Geld zu verlangen, denn hier entsteht dann wirklich das Gefühl, man hätte hier ein Spiel, das nicht komplett auf den Markt kam. Die Preisgestaltung ist auch oft ungeheuer dreist, was dem Ruf solcher Angebote weiter schädigt.

Inhaltliche-DLCs  sollten hingegen so implementiert werden, dass man nicht schon im vornherein beim Spielen des Spiels es ins Gesicht geschmiert bekommt, dass hier Inhalt fehlt, da so auch wieder das Gefühl der Unvollständigkeit genährt wird. Für mich zählt hier ME2 als jüngstes Negativbeispiel, denn hier sind von vornherein 2 Räume auf der Normandy verschlossen die nicht hätten verschlossen seien müssen - Man hätte sie auch so begehbar machen können nur eben ohne das die entsprechenden sich dort durch DLCs einnistenden Charaktere zu finden sind (Ich fand es allgemein bescheuert das Räume verschlossen waren, nur weil man das Crewmitglied noch nicht aquiriert hatte).

Ich bin der Meinung, man hätte die bewährten Add-On Mentalität behalten, denn diese sind eigentlich immer ihr Geld wert gewesen.


----------



## Draikore (10. Januar 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> Zur Umfrage:
> DLCs find ich Mist weil, ich da nichts in der Hand habe (Verpackung, Disc, ...). DLCs interessieren mich wenig weil, ich eine zu langsame Inet-Leitung habe (6000). Ich find DLCs gefählich weil, man die Online erwerben bzw runterladen muss und somit vor Hacks und anderen nicht sicher ist.
> .


 

Wo lädst du bitte deine DLC's runter ? Von irgendeiner Hacker Seite oder so was ? oO
Ich wüsste nicht das DLC laden bei Steam z.b gefährlich ist und mir fällt da auch nichts ein wo es das sein könnte und wer sich es an einem solch "gefährlichem" Ort dann runterläd ist wohl selber schuld. xD


----------



## Sirius89 (10. Januar 2012)

DLC die sich wirklich lohnen,wie z.B Fallout DLC's,find ich SUPER,aber wenn Entwickler content aus dem eigentlich fertigen Spiel rausnehmen nur um es hinterher für unverschämte Preise zu verkaufen,das find ich einfach Scheisse.

Es gibt solchen und solchen DLC,nicht jeder is Mist,aber das meiste.


----------



## dennis-2810 (10. Januar 2012)

Ich kaufe mir generell nur Spiele, die sich wirklich lohnen und wo ich ne längere Zeit Spaß dran habe. Wenn bei einem Spiel mit 100 Stunden Spielzeit vorher Inhalt rausgeschnitten wurde, man es aber inhaltlich nicht vermisst, kann es gerne auch nachher für einen Preis verkauft werden. Noch besser sind natürlich völlig neue Inhalte.
Ich finde der Preis für ein Spiel sollte sich sowieso nach Inhalt und Spielzeit richten. Ein Spiel wie Skyrim oder Fallout wäre für mich zum Beispiel mehr als 100 Euro wert. Andere Spiele bieten zum Teil echt den Umfang eines Fallout DLCs und sind daher für mich auch nicht mehr wert.
Man muss also differenzieren und kann nicht generell behaupten DLCs seien gut oder schlecht. Wer anderes behauptet wurde entweder ausschließlich oder bisher garnicht verarscht ;D


----------



## MisterSmith (10. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mir bis jetzt noch nie DLC gekauft, Erfahrung damit hatte ich nur mit Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate Edition gemacht, da dieser bereits dabei war. Der einzige, wo ich im Nachhinein sagen würde, diesen DLC hätte ich mir zu dem Spiel gekauft, war der in dem man die Waffen oder Rüstungen mit neuen Runen bestücken konnte.

Um beispielsweise die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit zu erhöhen. *Aber*, und das liegt wohl größtenteils genau daran, dass es sich eben um DLC handelt. Es war nur auf diesen Spielabschnitt des DLC beschränkt, die neuen Runen zu verwenden. 

Deshalb meine Meinung zu DLC.


----------



## Tiakara (10. Januar 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> Zur Umfrage:
> DLCs find ich Mist weil, ich da nichts in der Hand habe (Verpackung, Disc, ...). DLCs interessieren mich wenig weil, ich eine zu langsame Inet-Leitung habe (6000). Ich find DLCs gefählich weil, man die Online erwerben bzw runterladen muss und somit vor Hacks und anderen nicht sicher ist.
> Gebt uns keine DLCs sondern Add-Ons (Verpackung, Disk, und alles andere)
> 
> ...



Bei welchen echten DLCs die man legal erwirbt läuft man den Gefahr sich einen Hack einzufangen? Es geht hier schließlich um Content der von den Entwicklern und den Publishern des Spiels selber zur Verfügung gestellt wird und nicht um Kram von irgendwelchen ominösen Phishing-Sites?

Ich persönlich kaufe lieber ein DLC für 5-10 Euro und habe dann keine Disc in der Hand (ist inzwischen sowieso veraltet und nimmt auf Dauer viel zu viel Platz weg) statt ein Addon auf Disc mit dem gleichen oder weniger Inhalt für 20-30 Euro. Wie gesagt, ich spare Platz im Regal, es funktioniert im Gegensatz zu vielen alten Offline-Spielen auch dann noch, wenn eben jene Disc das zeitliche gesegnet hat, denn die Haltbarkeit von Discs, gerade den älteren Exemplaren ist sehr begrenzt und wenn ich es online als rein digitales Produkt erwerbe kann ich es mir immer und jederzeit wieder herunterladen. 
Andererseits steige ich inzwischen aus Platz und Kostengründen auch auf Ebooks um, die in den meisten Fällen deutlich praktischer als Bücher sind. Und ich halte es dort genauso wie mit den Spielen, ein paar gibt es als Collectors' Edition im Regal, bei Spielen aber nur wenn ich sie online registrieren kann, der Rest wird auf digital umgestellt. Ist einfach praktischer.


----------



## Chronik (10. Januar 2012)

Draikore schrieb:


> Wo lädst du bitte deine DLC's runter ? Von irgendeiner Hacker Seite oder so was ? oO
> Ich wüsste nicht das DLC laden bei Steam z.b gefährlich ist und mir fällt da auch nichts ein wo es das sein könnte und wer sich es an einem solch "gefährlichem" Ort dann runterläd ist wohl selber schuld. xD


 


Tiakara schrieb:


> Bei welchen echten DLCs die man legal erwirbt läuft man den Gefahr sich einen Hack einzufangen? Es geht hier schließlich um Content der von den Entwicklern und den Publishern des Spiels selber zur Verfügung gestellt wird und nicht um Kram von irgendwelchen ominösen Phishing-Sites?


 
Alle die jetzt denken das Inet wäre siicher, vor hackern und anderen,  dann tuts mir leid euch mitteilen zu müssen das es nich so ist.

Ja wir sprechen hier von DLC und die kann man nur Online runterladen und da kann man NIE 100% sichern sein.
Ich bin zwar zufriedener Steam Kunde aber über Steam würde ich NIE etwas Online kaufen bzw. runterladen, schon allein weil die dann meine Daten (Kontonummer, usw.) haben und die ürgendwo speichern. Und das gespeicherte kann ja gehackt werden und damit sind meien Daten weg.


----------



## dennis-2810 (10. Januar 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> Alle die jetzt denken das Inet wäre siicher, vor hackern und anderen,  dann tuts mir leid euch mitteilen zu müssen das es nich so ist.
> 
> Ja wir sprechen hier von DLC und die kann man nur Online runterladen und da kann man NIE 100% sichern sein.
> Ich bin zwar zufriedener Steam Kunde aber über Steam würde ich NIE etwas Online kaufen bzw. runterladen, schon allein weil die dann meine Daten (Kontonummer, usw.) haben und die ürgendwo speichern. Und das gespeicherte kann ja gehackt werden und damit sind meien Daten weg.



Dann geh dich im Keller einsperren  Aber pass auf das du dort bloß keinen Internetanschluss hast!


----------



## Chronik (10. Januar 2012)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Dann geh dich im Keller einsperren  Aber pass auf das du dort keinen Internetanschluss hast!


 
was haten der keller mit DLCs zu tun???

Klar es ist jeden seine sache was er im Inet macht. Aber man muss sich erst mal bewusst sein was man für persönliche Daten bekommt toll ein DLC sonst noch was, ein leeres Bankkonto oder eine überzogene Kreditkarte?


----------



## Joerg2 (10. Januar 2012)

Ich denke bei DLCs kommt es immer auf den Preis des Hauptspiels und des DLCs sowie auf die Länge des DLCs an - halte ich die reine Spiellänge für akzeptabel (im Verhältnis zum Preis) und habe ich nicht das Gefühl, dass mir etwas vorenthalten wurde, bin ich gerne bereit für DLCs zu zahlen. 
Habe ich allerdings permanent das Gefühl nur ein halbes Spiel gekauft zu haben, bin ich gegen DLCs !


----------



## Tiakara (10. Januar 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> Alle die jetzt denken das Inet wäre siicher, vor hackern und anderen,  dann tuts mir leid euch mitteilen zu müssen das es nich so ist.
> 
> Ja wir sprechen hier von DLC und die kann man nur Online runterladen und da kann man NIE 100% sichern sein.
> Ich bin zwar zufriedener Steam Kunde aber über Steam würde ich NIE etwas Online kaufen bzw. runterladen, schon allein weil die dann meine Daten (Kontonummer, usw.) haben und die ürgendwo speichern. Und das gespeicherte kann ja gehackt werden und damit sind meien Daten weg.


 
Schon mal was von Paysafe gehört. Da hat Steam dann insgesamt 0 persönliche Daten von dir, abgesehen von der von dir genutzten E-Mail Adresse. 

Und nur weil sie gehackt werden sind deine Daten noch lange nicht weg. Mal abgesehen davon, hat dein Rechner einen Internet Anschluss und verfügt dein Heimnetz gar über W-Lan, wenn du diese zwei Fragen mit ja beantwortest, dann erzähl mir nichts von Internetsicherheit, ich möchte nämlich wetten, dass Steam bessere Sicherheitsmaßnahmen gegen Hacker hat, als dein Heimnetzwerk. Gibt übrigens einige Leute, die haben es sich zum Hobby gemacht, die schlecht gesicherten W-Lan Netzwerke von Privatleuten zu hacken. 



Chronik schrieb:


> was haten der keller mit DLCs zu tun???
> 
> Klar es ist jeden seine sache was er im Inet macht. Aber man muss sich erst mal bewusst sein was man für persönliche Daten bekommt toll ein DLC sonst noch was, ein leeres Bankkonto oder eine überzogene Kreditkarte?


 
Und zum Thema persönliche Daten sage ich nur noch einmal: Zahl mit Paysafe. Keine Kontonummer, kein Name, nichts. Nur eine Barzahlung in einer Tankstelle, einem Netto, einem Lotto-Totto Laden oder jedem anderen Laden, der Paysafe-Karten verkauft. Nichts leeres Bankkonto oder überzogene Kreditkarte, da man die nirgendwo verwendet hat. Mach dich erst einmal über die Möglichkeiten der Bezahlung bei Steam schlau, bevor du hier solche Vorurteile schürst.

Edit: Und ja, ich habe eine gewisse Ahnung von Internet-Sicherheit. Immerhin kenne ich genug Leute, die die meisten Sicherheitsvorkehrungen umgehen können.


----------



## fsm (10. Januar 2012)

Ich finde, man muss DLCs in zwei Bereiche aufteilen: DLCs, dir komplett inhaltsleer sind (neue Kostüme zum Beispiel - wie in Arkham City, für mehrere Euro... WTF?!) und solchen, die früher mal "AddOn" hießen - etwa in Borderlands oder GTA IV, das waren noch 'echte' DLCs. Für solche gebe ich gerne Geld aus. 

Aber so eine dreiste Scheiße (Verzeihung) wie 15€ für ein paar wenige neue Multiplayerkarten in CoD... Peinlich! Vor Allem deshalb, weil sowas früher KOSTENLOS bei normalen Patches dabei war! CoD5, da gabs in den Patches immer neue Karten! Heute kosten die richtig viel Geld, drei DLCs so teuer wie damals das ganze Spiel. Bei denen hackts doch!

Problem: Jedes Kiddie ist heute CoD-süchtig und kauft den Dreck auch noch. Gott sei Dank, dass ich absolut nichts von Multiplayer halte -.-

Frage an Kenner dieser Spielvergewaltigung: Wie angesagt sind denn die DLC-Karten? Sind das (hoffentlich!) Außenseiter oder werden die echt großräumig gespielt?


----------



## milamagic (10. Januar 2012)

DLCs als klassische Add-Ons sind eine feine Sache, wie ich finde. Nur um mal ein anderes Beispiel zu nennen, zwar aus dem PS3 Bereiches, aber bei Heavy Rain gab es einen DLC in der Collectros Edition dazu. Der DLC erzählt eine kurze spannende Episode aus der Vorgeschichte eines der vier Charackters. Fürs Hauptspiel absolut nicht relevant, für Fans des Spiels ein spannender kleiner Nervenkitzel. Den DLCs gab es dann glaub ich für 5 Euro im Store. Zwar auch ein DLC der gemein mit Hauptspiel erschien, aber - und das finde ich entscheidend - es schmälert in keinster Weise das Erleben des Hauptspiels. 

Bei Mass Effect 2 hab ich lange mit mir gerungen, ob ich mir den Shadowbroker DLC hole oder nicht. Bis jetzt konnte ich mich noch nicht dazu durchringen, ich warte noch auf einen Sale um mir die Wartezeit auf ME3 verkürzen zu können^^.


----------



## Tha-Sonic (10. Januar 2012)

fsm schrieb:


> Ich finde, man muss DLCs in zwei Bereiche aufteilen: DLCs, dir komplett inhaltsleer sind (neue Kostüme zum Beispiel - wie in Arkham City, für mehrere Euro... WTF?!) und solchen, die früher mal "AddOn" hießen - etwa in Borderlands oder GTA IV, das waren noch 'echte' DLCs. Für solche gebe ich gerne Geld aus.
> 
> Aber so eine dreiste Scheiße (Verzeihung) wie 15€ für ein paar wenige neue Multiplayerkarten in CoD... Peinlich! Vor Allem deshalb, weil sowas früher KOSTENLOS bei normalen Patches dabei war! CoD5, da gabs in den Patches immer neue Karten! Heute kosten die richtig viel Geld, drei DLCs so teuer wie damals das ganze Spiel. Bei denen hackts doch!
> 
> ...




genau so ist es!!!!!!!


----------



## weisauchnicht (10. Januar 2012)

Ich wäre dafür,das wieder richtige Addons gemacht werden,anstelle dieser dämlichen DLC Krüppel.
Bis auf extrem wenige Ausnahmen kaufe ich mir nur noch gold editionen!


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Januar 2012)

Naja, DLCs sind rein optional und ergänzen das Spiel ja lediglich um ein paar Missionen oder andere Inhalte. Beispiel: Mass Effect 2 oder Dragon Age. Die DLCs dort waren gut und den ein oder anderen hab ich mir gern zugelegt. Gerade Lair of the Shadow Broker.
Andere DLCs sehe ich als zu überteuert an für das, was einem geboten wird. 

Fakt ist im Endeffekt: DLCs muss man nicht haben, können das Spiel aber teilweise gut ergänzen. Ob man sich nun DLCs kauft oder nicht, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Auch wenn ich mir mal ein richtiges, echtes Addon wünsche, beispielsweise zu Skyrim. Shivering Isles für Oblivion war damals endgeil. <3


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (10. Januar 2012)

Chronik schrieb:


> [...]
> Ja wir sprechen hier von DLC und die kann man nur Online runterladen und da kann man NIE 100% sichern sein.
> Ich bin zwar zufriedener Steam Kunde aber über Steam würde ich NIE etwas Online kaufen bzw. runterladen, schon allein weil die dann meine Daten (Kontonummer, usw.) haben und die ürgendwo speichern. Und das gespeicherte kann ja gehackt werden und damit sind meien Daten weg.


 
Da muss ich widersprechen. Bei Steamkäufen bezahlt man nicht direkt Steam, sondern nutzt Dritte (Click and Buy, Sofortüberweisung etc) um das Geld zu übermitteln. Für Online-Banking ist ausserdem noch eine TAN notwendig. Diese bekommt man entweder durch eine Art "Scanner" den man an den Bildschirm hält oder per SMS. Diese TAN ist bei jedem Einkauf anders. Somit kommt auch ein Hacker mit den gesammelten Daten nicht ein dein Geld, da er keine Möglichkeit hat einen TAN zu erhalten. Was die Angabe der Kontodaten angeht verhält es sich aber mit jedem Online-Angebot gleich.
Sprich: kaufst du irgendetwas Online erhält der Anbieter oder Dritte deine Kontodaten. Somit ist ein Steameinkauf ähnlich sicher, wie ein Waschmaschineneinkauf über das Internet.

edit:

Ich lehne aber dennoch Steam und DLCs ab. Wo sind die Erweiterungen hin?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (10. Januar 2012)

wer für DLC bezahlt is selber schuld


----------



## Kuomo (10. Januar 2012)

Ich HASSE sie! Kleinigkeiten gehören kostenlos dazu gepatcht und grösseres ist für mich immernoch ein Addon.


----------



## Mothman (10. Januar 2012)

Also das kommt bei mir stark auf das Spiel an. Ich kann das nicht pauschalisieren.

Bei Spielen wie "Orcs must die" finde ich neue Maps, Fallen und Waffen als DLC zum Beispiel ne coole Sache, solange das im 1-2 Euro Bereich liegt (maximal). 

Bei "großen" Spielen wie Mass Effect aber finde ich das doof. Da kaufe ich mir das Spiel und will es richtig durchspielen. Und nicht auf Stellen treffen die wie "magisch" verschlossen sind mit dem Hinweis ich muss das kaufen (ganz furchtbarer Atmosphäre-Killer nebenbei).

Also so Spiele mit geschlossener Story: Lieber keine DLC. 
Spiele mit Sandbox-Character oder Gelegenheitsspiele: Gerne DLC, aber günstig.


Nur meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Januar 2012)

Ich mag klassische Addons, die man mit DVD, Verpackung und allem im Laden kaufen kann. Müssen natürlich dann auch entsprechend umfangreich und qualitativ hochwertig sein. Mit DLCs hab ich dagegen wenig gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

1. Beispiel Mass Effect: Dafür gibt es einen kostenlosen DLC ("Bring down the Sky"), aber der kann nicht mehr installiert werden. Warum? Keine Ahnung, mir wurden nur DLCs für Mass Effect 2 angezeigt, als ich es das letzte Mal versucht habe, Mass Effect 1 war nicht einmal mehr in der Liste. Ich hab nur soviel rausgefunden, dass man sich beim EA Support melden musste (wofür man sich scheinbar auch extra registrieren muss) um dort den Code für den DLC zu bekommen. Warum macht man die Sache für einen KOSTENLOSEN DLC so kompliziert?

2. Beispiel Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Edition: Wie der Name bereits vermuten lässt, ist das das komplette Spiel inkl. DLCs. Aber nix, ich bekam erst einmal nur das Hauptspiel und für die DLCs musste ich mich ebenfalls extra registrieren. Wenn sich das so wie bei Mass Effect 1 weiterentwickelt, dann muss ich bei der nächsten Dragon Age Installation wahrscheinlich auch extra den Kundendienst kontaktieren und um neue Codes betteln.

Was vermisse ich die Zeiten, als man Addons noch im Laden kaufen konnte und diese mindestens 2/3 des Umfangs des Hauptspiels hatten. Die Zeiten sind wohl größtenteils vorbei. Die wenigen RICHTIGEN Addons, von denen ich in letzter Zeit gehört habe, sind die von Blizzard (hauptsächlich World of Warcraft).

Dazu kommen noch die häufig (in meinen Augen) kundenunfreundlichen Bezahlmethoden: Kreditkarte (hat hier längst nicht jeder, ich auch nicht), Paypal (wieder was zu registrieren und auch das Konto muss beim ersten Kauf erstmal aufladen, was ein paar Tage dauert), irgendwelche Prepaidkarten, die man auch erstmal kaufen muss. Ich bin wahrscheinlich einfach zu alt(modisch), wenn ich einfach in den Laden gehen und etwas kaufen will.


----------



## Darknomis806 (10. Januar 2012)

jedem seine Sache


----------



## Tiakara (10. Januar 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Dazu kommen noch die häufig (in meinen Augen) kundenunfreundlichen Bezahlmethoden: Kreditkarte (hat hier längst nicht jeder, ich auch nicht), Paypal (wieder was zu registrieren und auch das Konto muss beim ersten Kauf erstmal aufladen, was ein paar Tage dauert), irgendwelche Prepaidkarten, die man auch erstmal kaufen muss. Ich bin wahrscheinlich einfach zu alt(modisch), wenn ich einfach in den Laden gehen und etwas kaufen will.


 
Ein Paypal-Konto muss man nicht zwangsläufig aufladen. Bei Steam muss man es, bei Wargaming zum Beispiel nicht. Was bei vielen Anbietern in Deutschland auch angeboten wird ist der normale Bankeinzug. Die Prepaidkarten und Paysafe-Karten, die man erst einmal im Laden kaufen muss, haben übrigens einen sehr großen Vorteil gegenüber Bankeinzug. Man muss seine Kundendaten nicht im Internet verwenden. Aber wie gesagt, die meisten, so auch Steam, bieten durchaus normalen Bankeinzug an. Bei vielen kann man übrigens auch über Telefonrechnung oder SMS bezahlen. Bei so vielen Zahlungmethoden, die inzwischen von den meisten Anbietern angeboten werden, kann man wohl kaum von kundenunfreundlich reden. 

Welche Bezahlmethode könnten sie denn noch anbieten, die nicht kundenunfreundlich ist? Rechnung würde ich anstelle einer Online-Plattform auf jeden Fall nicht ohne Post-Ident anbieten und das ist sowohl unpraktisch für den Kunden, als auch für eine von beiden Seiten extrem teuer. Und Barzahlung ist im Internet aus offensichtlichen Gründen nicht möglich.


----------



## hermano (10. Januar 2012)

/rage an Danke Frau Fröhlich! 

Ich warte bis die Collector's Edition (mit allen DLC's) kommt, !falls! die DLC's tatsächlich Content anbieten. Waffen und Kostüme können mir gestohlen bleiben! 

Auf Vorbestellungs-Goodies falle ich auch nicht rein! ( IT'S A TRAP! ) Die Spiele kommen nie bugfrei raus, also wozu früher haben wenn ich es später besser genießen kann, egal wie verschmerzend klein sie sind, später ist es IMMER besser zu genießen!

Aber wer Kostüme&Waffen kauft, ist nur ein getriebener Konsument namens "Fan", der bestimmte Löcher im Leben mit Süchte kompensieren muss, und es sind genau diejenigen, die die Welt zu Grunde konsumieren und keinen Wert drauf legen, ob ihre Schuhe durch Kinderarbeit oder völlig unnötige Gifte gefertigt wurden (Ausrede: "Ich habe es nicht gewußt")! 

Wenn sie schon ein Kostüm kaufen, dann sollten sie gleichzeitig genauso viel für z.B.aktuell akute humanitäre Einsätze spenden!

/rage aus ;P


----------



## Pope (10. Januar 2012)

Aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht sind DLCs nachvollziehbar, da es offensichtlich eine Menge Leute gibt, die bereits sind, Geld dafür auszugeben. Ich gehöre jedoch nicht dazu, weil DLCs aus meiner Sicht nur der Gewinnmaximierung dienen. Da verzichte ich lieber, zumal man hinsichtlich des Umfangs der jeweiligen DLCs ganz schön auf die Nase fallen kann. Jedes Angebot schafft sich aber seine Nachfrage. Und solange es DLCs gibt, wird es auch Leute geben, die dafür Geld ausgeben.
Bezüglich DLC gibt es genauso zwei Lager wie bei anderen Themen (beispielsweise STEAM / nicht STEAM).
In allen Fällen wird die Community allerdings geteilt, was unter Zugrundelegung eines langfristigen Zeithorizontes sich nicht unbedingt nachhaltig positiv auf die gewünschten Verkaufszahlen auswirken dürfte. Letzten Endes wird es voraussichtlich nur noch Spiele mit DLCs geben, um Gewinne zu maximieren und auch die Kritiker zu ihrem Glück zu zwingen. Und was das zur Folge hat, haben wir ja bereits bei der Einführung von DRM gesehen. Diejenigen, die sich nicht zwingen lassen, fallen als ehrliche Käufer weg und besorgen sich eben eine Raubkopie.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Januar 2012)

Seitdem sie auf diesen DLC Wahn setzen, haben sie bei mir genau das Gegenteil erreicht. Ich bin überwiegend zum Low-Budget Käufer geworden. Ca. 80 % meiner Spiele kaufe ich nur noch, wenn es sie verbilligt oder irgendwie als Game of the year Edition gibt.
Wenn ich schon 45 Euro für ein Spiel bezahle, was schon eine Menge Geld ist, dann erwarte ich ALLE Inhalte und nicht, dass mir irgendwas zurückgehalten wird. Teilweise ist das nämlich echt schon nahe am Betrug, weil sich diverse Inhalte schon auf der DVD befinden oder schon mitinstalliert werden, erst dann aber beim zusätzlichen Kauf freigeschaltet werden. Zum Glück gibts dann auf dem PC genügend Tricks die Inhalte auch so freizuschalten. Mittlerweile gibts auch einige Leute, die sich die Spiele kaufen und dann die zusätzlichen Inhalte von anderen Seiten laden. Das kann ich sogar verstehen. Wenn man wie gesagt 50 Euro ausgibt, was gerade auch für Jugendliche verdammt viel Geld ist, dann sollte man ihnen auch alle zusätzlichen Inhalte so zur Verfügung stellen.
Man muss sich das nur mal vorstellen. Am Beispiel Fallout 3:
Hat zur Veröffentlichung 45 Euro gekostet und es gab 5 Zusatzinhalte zu je 10 Euro. Wer das also alles gleich haben wollte hat ingesamt 95(!) Euro für ein Computerspiel bezahlt. Ist das nicht irgendwie krank?
Wer dagegen gewartet hat, der hat später für 30 Euro die kompletten Inhalte in der Game of the year Edition bekommen. Da ist es doch klar, dass ich dann, wenn solche DLCs schon im voraus angekündigt werden, dann lieber auf eine solche Edition warte. 
Und für Downloadinhalte an sich, ohne Verpackung usw. würde ich eh nie bezahlen, hab ich auch noch nie gemacht.

Wie gesagt, wenn man 45 Euro für ein Spiel bezahlt, dann sollten irgendwelche Maps, Missionen einfach KOSTENLOS an die Spieler gebracht werden.
Wenn man wirklich was erweitern will, dann soll man wieder richtig umfangreiche Addons machen, die großen Umfang haben und auch im Laden verpackt kaufbar sind. Diese DLC-Fürze sind doch einfach nur ein Witz. Da kauf ich mir für die 10 Euro lieber ein weiteres Low-Budget Spiel mit dem ich länger Spass habe 

Und gegen Raubkopierer hilft das alles auch nichts. Die lachen sich einen Ast ab, weil die Hauptspiel + DLCs gleich direkt angeboten bekommen und alles in einem Rutsch laden können.

Sollte jedenfalls irgendwann jedes Spiel mit DLCs daherkommen. Da gibts für mich nur 2 Möglichkeiten: 1. Ich kaufe das Spiel direkt und lad mir die Zusatzinhalte dann von diversen Seiten(Ja, wenn ich bezahle dann will ich auch alles haben) oder 2. Ich warte auf die Goty Edition.


----------



## PostalDude83 (10. Januar 2012)

Niemals wird jemand 15€ für vier Maps von mir bekommen.


----------



## lolxd999 (10. Januar 2012)

Mich ärgerts wenn für DLC s der Mod Support auf der Strecke bleibt ! Beispiel Battlefield 3 : Angeblich gibt es keine Modding Tools weil die Cheatern Haus und Hof öffnen würden und weil die Frostbite 2 zu kompliziert für die Community sei. Aber : Sollen sie doch wenigstens ein Map Editor bringen ! Der kann gar nicht so kompliziert sein und am  Problem mit Cheatern würde der nicht schlechter machen . Aber nein , lieber bringt man neue Karten mit nem DLC (der übrigens nur für Limited Edition Käufer kostenlos war ! )
Wenn ich mir anschaue wie viele (gute) Community Maps es für Battlefield 2 gab , sind das ohne Probleme 3 reine Karten DLC s für 10 € , die es früher kostenlos gab , und mit denen heute Geld verdient wird (Und jetzt sage mir bitte keiner BF3 sei wirtschaftlich unrentabler als BF2). 

Dann ärgern mich DLC s !


----------



## Worrel (10. Januar 2012)

Da ich inzwischen vieles nur über Steam spiele, sind mir zusätzliche kostenlose DLCs relativ schnuppe. Gratis Inhalte sind immer gern gesehen.

Wenn allerdings für neue Skins oder allzu vereinfachende Waffen/Ausrüstung extra zur Kasse gebeten wird, dann ist das Abzocke - sowas gab's früher zum freispielen!
Mappacks, die nur eine MP Karte nach der nächsten raushauen und dafür zur Kasse bitten, gehören für mich in dieselbe Kategorie.

Das neue *Batman Arkham City* hätte ich mir eigentlich zum Release geholt, habe es aber dann nicht getan, weil es überall andere DLCs als Pre Order Bonus gab. Schade eigentlich, dann zahl ich da halt später für irgendeine GotY Edition weniger für.
(inzwischen zahlt man für alle DLCs zu dem Spiel schon knapp 20 Euro! )

Mein Nutzen des Angebots richtet sich danach, wie viel ein DLC kostet.
Für ein, zwei Euro kommt mir schon der eine oder andere DLC auf die Platte (oder, wie im Steam Winter Angebot, bis zu 0,24 Euro).

Alles, was über 5 Euro kosten soll, muß schon jeder Menge Spielzeit aufwarten.


----------



## silencer123 (10. Januar 2012)

Gute DLC's wie bei Dragon Age Origins und 2: Wächterfestung, Im Zeichen der Assassine etc. sind für mich in Ordnung. Items für extra Kohle is für mich unnötig, wers haben will kann sichs ja kaufen. Daher gehen letztere für mich auch noch in Ordnung.


----------



## Crizpy (10. Januar 2012)

Moment mal wenn sich die leute über manche DLC aufregen dann gibt es doch bestimmt Menschen die die Pay4Play MMO's spielen oder ich sag mal SWTOR oder WoW, die bezahlen doch um überhaupt Spielen zu können?
Es ist auch nich schlimm mal 10-15€ hinzublättern dafür müsst ihr mal den Snack für nächste Woche auslassen


----------



## Enisra (10. Januar 2012)

Crizpy schrieb:


> Moment mal wenn sich die leute über manche DLC aufregen dann gibt es doch bestimmt Menschen die die Pay4Play MMO's spielen oder ich sag mal SWTOR oder WoW, die bezahlen doch um überhaupt Spielen zu können?
> Es ist auch nich schlimm mal 10-15€ hinzublättern dafür müsst ihr mal den Snack für nächste Woche auslassen


 
Ahja,
Und wieder werden schön Äpfel und Birnen verglichen und versucht sich was hinzubiegen in dem man halt auch mal wieder die Hälfte weg lässt, denn dummerweise ist der Unterschied von einem MMORPG-Server zu einem Standart 32ger-Server schonmal das Spieleraufkommen so locker flockig 200-400 mal größer sein dürfte und dann kommen auch so Dinge wie Patches, die nicht nur daraus bestehen das man nicht mehr an dem Zaun im dritten Level hängen bleibt, sondern Inhalt liefern und das oft nicht zu knapp


----------



## Fresh1981 (11. Januar 2012)

Sage nur Deus Ex Human Revolution! Da lässt man einfach mal drei Tage in der Story verstreichen nur um ein par Wochen später den Käufern nochmal Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen!Bis auf Batman Arkahm City werde ich keine weiteren DLC's für Spiele holen!


----------



## graphimundo (11. Januar 2012)

Also eigentlich wollte ich an der Umfrage teilnehmen aber sorry die Antwortmöglichkeiten sind doch wohl mehr als dürftig.
Ich kann entweder nur für oder gegen DLC sein und in keinster Weise differenzieren.
Das Konzept des DLC an sich ist ja für beide Seiten eine nette Sache nur die Umsetzung ist das entscheidende Thema.
Solange das in der Umfrage nicht zu Geltung kommt ist sie in meinen Augen gehaltlos.


----------



## gammelbude (11. Januar 2012)

Also die Antworten sind echt dürftig. Es fehlt auch irgendeine Definition darüber was "DLC" für einen ist. Wenn jetzt Blizzard Heart of the Swarm nur als Download anbietet, ist das dann auch ein DLC? Per Wortlaut ja schon, aber eigentlich versteht man unter DLC ja eher "Häppchen" und nicht vollwertige Addons. 
Da fehlt mir einfach eine Definition zum Umfang. Wie vom Vorpster gesagt, es fehlen einfach Möglichkeiten zur Differenzierung welche "Art" von DLC ich gut finde und welche nicht denn DLC bedeutet ja eigentlich nur irgendeine Art von Download. Das kann eine dreißig Cent Unterhose für Shepard oder ein 30 Euro Addon für Witcher 2 sein. Beides DLCs, sind aber mitteinander so wie in der Umfrage summiert absolut nicht vergleichbar.

Dafür dem "Streitthema" auf den Grund zu gehen ist die Umfrage vällig ungeeignet.


----------



## wipeout (11. Januar 2012)

Also ich persönlich habe nichts gegen "DLC". Früher hies das einfach BosterPack, ScenarioDisc oder einfach MiniExpansion.
Ob ichs kaufe hängt davon ab, ob mich der Inhalt interessiert. Der Preis ist dabei eher sekundär. Deswegen finde ich Frage 4 (Wie viel Geld wärt ihr bereit für einen DLC zu eurem Lieblingsspiel auszugeben?) ein bisserl unsinnig. Ich spiele MassEffect leidenschaftlich gerne und habe natürlich sofort DLCs wie zB "Shadow Broker" gekauft. Die ganzen Reskin Packs für meine Companions gehen mir allerdings am A vorbei, egal wie billig sie sind, egal wie gern ich ME hab.


----------



## MChief0815 (11. Januar 2012)

Mal wieder eine Umfrage, die ich nicht mitmache, weil ich manches einfach nicht anklicken kann.
Wenn der DLC einen anständigen Zusatzinhalt hat, werde ich auch gerne 20 € ausgeben.
Ich bezahle aber nicht 15 € für 4 Karten, von denen 2 Remakes sind etc.
Der DLC Preis sollte seinem Inhalt entsprechen!


----------



## Malifurion (11. Januar 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach sind DLCs reinste Abzocke. Das, was vorher mal als kleine "Zusatzhäppchen" angefangen hat, ist heute unter allen Entwicklern so richtig Populär geworden: Alle bieten kostenplfichtige DLCs an und meistens zu Wucherpreisen, in dem Sinne erklärend, dass ich für den Preis den ich zahle, nicht das erwünschte Produkt (DLC) bekomme - oder zumindest nicht dem Rahmen entspricht.
Man sollte von diesem Ungetüm wieder abspringen, es regt mich auf.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (11. Januar 2012)

DLC's = Abzocke! Beonders dreist wenn Sie angekündigt werden obwohl das Spiel nicht mal raus ist. DIC's sind Inhalte die eigentlich von anfang an im Spiel gewesen wären, aber aus Profitgier seperat verkauft werden. Ich habe bis dato KEINE DLC's gekauft und werde es mit an sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nie tun.


----------



## Kleo (11. Januar 2012)

Ich stimme zu, dass die Umfrage zu wenig Differenzierungsmöglichkeiten erlaubt.

Ob ich DLCs gutheiße, hängt von der jeweiligen Situation ab, also die Sinnhaftigkeit der DLCs (Wertet es das Spiel wirklich deutlich auf?) beziehungsweise damit verbunden welche Absichten seitens der Entwickler/Publisher hinter der Veröffentlichung steht (Echte spielerische Erweiterung oder reines Ausmelken treuer Fans?).

In der Praxis bedeutet das, dass ich dem System eher negativ eingestellt wird, denn in der Regel riecht das doch eher nach bloßer Abzocke. Das Prinzip ist zugegebenermaßen recht raffiniert. Durch Mikrotransatkionen, die für sich genommen dem Konsumenten kaum weh tun (die Hemmschwelle, mal eben 1,50 Euro per Papypal zu überweisen, ist eher gering), bezahlt man am Ende "unbewusst" deutlich mehr für einen einzigen Spieletietel als es bei altmodischer Veröffentlichungspolitik (keine DLCs) der Fall ist. 
Im Musikbereich sieht man das heutzutage auch oft. Da werden gerne mal vor einer Albumveröffentlichung drei oder vier Einzeltitel als Download-Single ausgekoppelt (möglicherweise ohne zusätzliche Aufwertung via Musikvideo oder B-Seiten). Der ungeduldige Fan kauft natürlich alle Singles, nur um später nochmal das ganze Album, von dem man nun die ausgekoppelten Tracks nochmal zahlt, als CD zu kaufen, um etwas im Regal stehen zu haben. Und ohne es wirklich zu merken, hat man nun also 50 Prozent mehr für das Album bezahlt, ohne aber einen echten Mehrwert zu haben.
Zwar bekommt man bei Spiele-DLCs durchaus einen Mehrwert, aber meist eher mit dem faden Beigeschmack, dass im Vorfeld schlichtweg ein unfertiges Spiel veröffentlicht wird, für dessen Vervollständigung der Spieler nochmal extra zur Kasse gebeten wird. Schlicht, weil es weniger weh tut und weniger teuer aussieht, 15 Euro innerhalb von Wochen/Monaten kleckerweise in kleinen Raten zu bezahlen, als beim Spielekauf bereits 60 statt 45 Euro zu zahlen.

Auf künstlerischer Ebene können DLCs durchaus Sinn machen. Etwa im Rahmen eines Episodenformats ähnlich einer Fernsehserie. Das Spielerlebnis wird dann eventuell durch regelmäßige Cliffhanger und nachfolgende Vorfreude auf die nächste Episode aufgwertet. Allerdings ist hier ganz klar die Betonung darauf, dass ein solches Format auch dem Spielerlebnis zuträglich beziehungsweise Teil des grundlegenden Konzepts des Spiels sein soll. Wenn das Spiel nur künstlich in Episoden zerhackstückelt wird, um dem Spieler mehr und dauerhafter Geld abzuknöpfen, dann ist das natürlich nicht unterstützenswert.
Wenn die DLCs aber lediglich darin bestehen, das Hauptspiel an diversen Ecken zu vervollständigen (hier eine neue Mission, da eine neue Waffe), dann riecht das nicht nur nach kalkulierter Abzocke, sondern ist auch künstlerisch sehr enttäuschend. Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe, genau wie etwa einen Film auf DVD, erwarte ich ein in sich abgeschlossenes, eigenständig funktionierendes Produkt. Also entsprechend beim Spielen (oder Film anschauen) ein abgeschlossenes Erlebnis. Wenn schon bei oder vor Veröffentlichung des Spiels DLCs angekündigt werden, macht es das Hauptspiel für mich unattraktiv, denn dann ist mir schon im Vorfeld klar: Hier kaufe ich ein unfertiges Produkt und entsprechend ist auch die künstlerische/spielerische Erfahrung unvollständig. Es wäre so, als würde man einen DVD-Film erstmal nur als unvollständige Rohfassung veröffentlichen und dann im Wochentakt nach und nach Szenen hinzufügen. Es wäre sehr unbefriedigend, weil man sich niemals wirklich auf den Film als künstlerisches Medium und die zugrundelegende fiktive Welt einstellen könnte. Man kann keinen abgeschlossenen "künstlerischen Kanon", was zum Beispiel eine abgeschlossene Interpretation der Handlung beinhaltet, bilden, sondern würde praktisch in der Luft hängen gelassen. Für mich stellt das eine deutliche Entwertung des Produkts und des Spielerlebnisses dar.

So sehr ich neuen Vertriebsformen und Technologien auch aufgeschlossen bin, so muss auch immer ein eindeutiger Nutzen (für den Kunden) zugrunde liegen. Das ist nur leider selten der Fall, sondern es wird lediglich Geld für etwas verlangt, dass es früher kostenlos oder zumindest im Rahmen einer echten und umfangreichen Erweiterung (Addon) gab.


----------



## billy336 (11. Januar 2012)

ok dann gebe ich auch in kurzem beitrag meinen senf zu dem thema:
Ich bin ein DLC-Gegner. Die Begründung: im gegensatz zu vollwertigen addons gibt es nur selten testberichte über dlc's und du hast als spieler keine ahnung ob sich der preis dafür wirklich lohnt. du kaufst also quasi die katze im sack.


----------



## Salmiakgeist (11. Januar 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> ok dann gebe ich auch in kurzem beitrag meinen senf zu dem thema:
> Ich bin ein DLC-Gegner. Die Begründung: im gegensatz zu vollwertigen addons gibt es nur selten testberichte über dlc's und du hast als spieler keine ahnung ob sich der preis dafür wirklich lohnt. du kaufst also quasi die katze im sack.


 
Was fürn quatsch, es gibt zu jedem dlc eines halbwegs bekannten spiels reviews! ich zum beispiel gucke mir 
vor einem kauf immer nen test an um mich zu entscheiden ob ein kauf lohnt! verstehe die diskussion über dlcs
nicht... man ist ja auch kein gegner von bestimmten möbeln, weil man nicht gezwungen ist seine wohnung mit
ihnen zu erweitern! man kauft halt das dazu was man möchte...!


----------



## Salmiakgeist (11. Januar 2012)

Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> DLC's = Abzocke! Beonders dreist wenn Sie angekündigt werden obwohl das Spiel nicht mal raus ist. DIC's sind Inhalte die eigentlich von anfang an im Spiel gewesen wären, aber aus Profitgier seperat verkauft werden. Ich habe bis dato KEINE DLC's gekauft und werde es mit an sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nie tun.


 
das ist auch mist, es gibt halt müll zu kaufen und es gibt tolle sachen zu kaufen da muss man halt auswählen... also wenn gta 4 zum beispiel die beiden addon kampagnen noch mit dabei gehabt hätte von anfang an dann wäre es wohl 2 jahre später erschienen und das umfangreichste spiel aller zeiten gewesen! und wenn man sich halt anziehsachen für irgendwelche ingame figuren für bares geld kauft ist man halt selber schuld!


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (11. Januar 2012)

Salmiakgeist schrieb:


> das ist auch mist, es gibt halt müll zu kaufen und es gibt tolle sachen zu kaufen da muss man halt auswählen... also wenn gta 4 zum beispiel die beiden addon kampagnen noch mit dabei gehabt hätte von anfang an dann wäre es wohl 2 jahre später erschienen und das umfangreichste spiel aller zeiten gewesen! und wenn man sich halt anziehsachen für irgendwelche ingame figuren für bares geld kauft ist man halt selber schuld!


 

Die GTA4 DLCs waren in der Tat exzellent, ich würde diese aber eher als klassische Addons bezeichnen, sie sind viel zu umfangreich und "teuer", um noch als DLC zu gelten (Meine Meinung).


----------



## AMCDuke (11. Januar 2012)

Wenn mir ein Spiel gefällt kaufe ich DLC

Habe alle DLCs für alle CODs und verdienen tue ich genug das mich 14€ nicht interessieren.


----------



## Fight_Angel (11. Januar 2012)

AMCDuke schrieb:


> Wenn mir ein Spiel gefällt kaufe ich DLC
> 
> Habe alle DLCs für alle CODs und verdienen tue ich genug das mich 14€ nicht interessieren.



Super dank Leuten wie dir haben wir dann solchen sch*****


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (11. Januar 2012)

AMCDuke schrieb:


> Wenn mir ein Spiel gefällt kaufe ich DLC
> 
> Habe alle DLCs für alle CODs und verdienen tue ich genug das mich 14€ nicht interessieren.


 
Wie wärs wenn du das Geld hungernden Kindern gibst, anstatt IW?
Oder dir The Witcher 2 2 mal käufst, um gute Entwicklerstudios zu unterstützen?
 -.- Genug Geld, wenn ich das schon höre.


----------



## BJubilee (11. Januar 2012)

DLCs - ich glaube es war Bethesda die diese Pest erst so richtig losgetreten haben ... 

DLCs und ihr Preis stehen weder im Verhältnis zum Wert/Arbeitsaufwand mit dem sie erschaffen werden, noch können sie mit der Qualität von richtigen Erweiterungen mithalten.

Beispiele hierfür wären TES: Oblivion oder auch Dragon Age: Origins. Beide spiele haben sowohl Erweiterungen um ca. 7-15€ bekommen, wurden auch durch Add-Ons um etwa 30€ erweitert. 
Haben zwei 15€ DLCs den gleichen Umfang, die Länge und die/den Qualität/Tiefe/Unterhaltungswert gehabt wie ein30€ Add-On? Nein.

Für den Publisher ist das natürlich eine Goldgrube ... kurz mal ein zwei Wäffchen und Rüstungen aus dem Ärmel geschüttet und für einen unverschämten Preis angeboten ... Leider scheint es genug Deppen zu geben, die nicht mal ahnen welches Signal sie durch den Kauf von solchem Mist an den Publisher senden.

Früher gab es so etwas wie Service ... und das hieß auch mal, dass es auch mal umsonst neue Inhalte gibt, weil man seinen Kunden gegenüber dankbar ist. Aber früher gab es auch nur Serial-Keys und keine Programme, die den Benutzer gleich zum potentiellen Raubkopierer machen und sich erst durch erzwungene Online-Registration vom Gegenteil überzeugen lassen ...

Spitzenreiter in Sachen DLC dürfte wohl "Die Sims 3" sein, mit zahlreichen Einzelobjekten und Sets (knapp etwa 1€ pro Frisur, Kleidungsstück, Möbelstück) kann der geneigte Fan mittlerweile über 1000€ in virtuelle Güter investieren.

Mein Tipp: DLC links liegen lassen, ansonsten auf GotYs warten und alles komplett auf DVD kaufen ... denn schließlich garantiert euch auch NIEMAND, dass ihr die ganzen Downloads in 5-10 Jahren noch herunterladen könnt. All das Geld ist dann in den Sand gesetzt, weil der jeweilige Anbieter den Platz brauchte, nicht mehr existiert oder nur sein Angebot geändert hat.


----------



## Dombomb (12. Januar 2012)

DLCs sind als idee ja nicht schlecht... aber dafür geld zu verlangen das ist meiner meinung nach ne frechheit, auch wenn es irgendwie logisch ist das Firmen dadurch geld verdienen wollen.
Ich vermisse die zeiten wo es zusätzliche maps skins etc. einfach so mit nem neuen update gratis gegeben hat, ich denke da zB an Valve da kenn ich eigenltich garkeine DLCs die was kosten
Ich frage mich bis heute wer freiwillig für DLCs ausserhalb einer GoTY edition geld ausgibt. Selbst wenn man unendlich viel geld hat, sollte man sein geld nicht für schlechte oder eben halbfertige produkte aus dem fensterschmeißen nur um damit zu prahlen. Im endeffekt ist es sowieso jedem selbst überlassen ob er ein DLC kauft oder nicht.

lg Dombomb


----------



## Fresh1981 (12. Januar 2012)

Salmiakgeist schrieb:


> das ist auch mist, es gibt halt müll zu kaufen und es gibt tolle sachen zu kaufen da muss man halt auswählen... also wenn gta 4 zum beispiel die beiden addon kampagnen noch mit dabei gehabt hätte von anfang an dann wäre es wohl 2 jahre später erschienen und das umfangreichste spiel aller zeiten gewesen! und wenn man sich halt anziehsachen für irgendwelche ingame figuren für bares geld kauft ist man halt selber schuld!


 
Für dich ist wohl alles ausser deiner Meinung mist!
Schau dir mal CoD an wan wurden die ersten DLC's angekündigt!?
Aber hauptsache seinen Senf dazugeben!
Ausserdem war bei GTA 4 erst in der Complete Edition  die beiden Add Ons dabei!
Also bevor du das nächste mal was schreibst informier dich vorher


----------



## Yougle (12. Januar 2012)

Ich hasse DLC. Habe ich noch nie gekauft und werde ich auch nicht kaufen. Da warte ich lieber 2 Jahre bis ein Spiel als Complete Edition erscheint. Und wenn es sowas nicht gibt, lasse ich es lieber liegen und kaufe ein anderes Spiel, gibt genug Alternativen...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (12. Januar 2012)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Für dich ist wohl alles ausser deiner Meinung mist!
> Schau dir mal CoD an wan wurden die ersten DLC's angekündigt!?
> Aber hauptsache seinen Senf dazugeben!
> Ausserdem war bei GTA 4 erst in der Complete Edition die beiden Add Ons dabei!
> Also bevor du das nächste mal was schreibst informier dich vorher



Ich kann deinen exakten Standpunkt jetzt nicht aus deinem post herauslesen, gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass du die COD Dlcs verteidigst?
Wenn dem so ist: Gerade CoD Dlcs sind das Paradebeispiel dafür, wie es nicht sein sollte. Sehr teuer, für wenig Programmierarbeit, Inhalte die (und da kann mir keiner etwas anderes erzählen) 100% kostenlos sein sollten. Leg dem Spiel ein Modtool bei und jeder könnte solche Maps selbst erstellen, siehe CS (Ein Beispiel wie man es richtig machen kann).

Was die "Episodes" angeht, habe ich diese separat gekauft. Keinesfalls in einer Complete Edition. Allerdings verstehe ich da auch nicht so ganz worauf du hinauswillst. 
Vielleicht schreibst du deinen Standpunkt nocheinmal genauer, ich will hier ja niemanden etwas unterstellen.

Grüße


----------



## Briareos (13. Januar 2012)

BJubilee schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: DLC links liegen lassen, ansonsten auf GotYs warten und alles komplett auf DVD kaufen ... denn schließlich garantiert euch auch NIEMAND, dass ihr die ganzen Downloads in 5-10 Jahren noch herunterladen könnt. All das Geld ist dann in den Sand gesetzt, weil der jeweilige Anbieter den Platz brauchte, nicht mehr existiert oder nur sein Angebot geändert hat.


 Da meine Zeit zum spielen eh arg beschränkt ist, kaufe ich seit Jahren eigentlich alle Spiele nur noch als GotY- bzw. Budget-Edition.

Was mich an DLC's aber am meisten störrt (abgesehen von dem i.d.R. unterirdischem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnisses) ist die angesprochene Verfügbarkeit bereits bezahlter Produkte. Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mal wieder mein altes HalfLife ausgegraben und installiert. Da habe ich ebenfalls eine GotY-Edition (ich glaub die heißt anders) und habe also die Add-Ons auf dem Datenträgern gleich mit dabei. Wenn es Opposing Force und Blueshift damals (1998/99) schon nur als DLC gegeben hätte, wie hoch wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich die heute (2012) erneut herunterladen könnte?


----------



## Rabowke (13. Januar 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> [...] Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mal wieder mein altes HalfLife ausgegraben und installiert. Da habe ich ebenfalls eine GotY-Edition (ich glaub die heißt anders) und habe also die Add-Ons auf dem Datenträgern gleich mit dabei. Wenn es Opposing Force und Blueshift damals (1998/99) schon nur als DLC gegeben hätte, wie hoch wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich die heute (2012) erneut herunterladen könnte?


Gaaaaaanz schlechtes Beispiel. 

Warum? Weil gerade Valve und Steam die Vorreiter sind, natürlich hättest du alle Valve Spiele & DLCs bis zum Ende von Steam dort herunterladen können. 

Ich betrachte DLCs als das, was sie eigentlich sind: Ergänzungen zu einem Spiel. Es gibt umfangreiche DLCs, z.B. die AddOns für GTA oder RDR, und sinnloser Schnickschnack wie die Pferderüstung in Oblivion. Mir persönlich ist es egal, ob ich die AddOns auf einer DVD bekomme oder eben runterlade, ich entscheide nach Umfang und Preis. 

Die AddOns für GTA IV hab ich mir, muss ich zugeben, als Retailversion in England geholt: es war einfach günstiger.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2012)

Wenn es nicht gerade spielrelevante Inhalte sind, würde ich mich ohnehin fragen wer für DLCs überhaupt Geld ausgibt.
Die Modderszene bringt oftmals massig viel bessere Zusatzinhalte, Erweiterungen und Spiel-Anpassungen raus. Und dann auch noch für lau.


----------



## Worrel (13. Januar 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gaaaaaanz schlechtes Beispiel. ...


 Stimmt. Siehe zB "Codename: Gordon", eine Art 2D Sidescroller Half-Life:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gab's meines Wissens als Bonus zu Half-Life 2. Das gibt's nicht im Steam Store, man kann es als HL2 Besitzer aber trotzdem noch installieren und spielen.


----------



## Briareos (13. Januar 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gaaaaaanz schlechtes Beispiel.
> 
> Warum? Weil gerade Valve und Steam die Vorreiter sind, natürlich hättest du alle Valve Spiele & DLCs bis zum Ende von Steam dort herunterladen können.


 Ich gebe zu, mit Valve/Steam war das Beispiel wirklich nicht ganz günstig gewählt, mir aber spontan ingefallen, da es bei mir aktuell war. Und ich mag Steam, aber dafür die Hand ins Feuer legen, dass ein heute über Steam gekauftes Produkt in 14 Jahren tatsächlich noch verfügbar ist, möchte ich nicht. Wärst du dir dabei wirklich 100%tig sicher?

Aber unabhängig von meinem Steam-Beispiel gibt es noch genug andere Distributionsplattformen für DLCs und das die in 5 oder 10 Jahren noch jedes jemals angebotene Code-Produkt noch verfügbar haben, halte ich für mehr als unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## PcGames-User-1542 (14. März 2012)

Man merkt gerade bei den DLC's das der Hersteller einfach nur abzockt. Wer bei solchen Umsätzen es nicht schafft auch mal ein kostenloses MAP-PACK zu veröffentlichen der tut mir leid!


----------



## Enisra (14. März 2012)

PcGames-User-1542 schrieb:


> Man merkt gerade bei den DLC's das der Hersteller einfach nur abzockt. Wer bei solchen Umsätzen es nicht schafft auch mal ein kostenloses MAP-PACK zu veröffentlichen der tut mir leid!


 
hm nja, und für so Sätze betreibst du jetzt Nekromantie?


----------



## shippy74 (14. März 2012)

Ich mag DLC auch nicht wenn ich etwas kaufe will ich nen gegenwert in der Hand haben und das in Form einer CD. Ich bin der Meinug das es dank der DLC nun auch viel weniger MODS gibt oder überhaupt Programme um welche zu erstellen. Ich denk auch das die DLC nur der Anfang sind um zu testen wie weit man die Spieler melken kann und wo die Schmerzgrenze ist. Würd mich nicht wundern wenn man irgentwann ein Game kauft das nen kleinen SP hat und dann muß man den MP kaufen und oder sich die Karten kaufen die man möchte. Dazu werden dann irgentwann noch monatliche Server kosten kommen so wie bei WOW, genau das ist es nämlich,den Zahlenden Kunden an die Firma binden und so ne Dauerhafte Geldquelle haben.
Und die ganzen Plattformen die zum Kopierschutz beitragen sind genau darauf abgestimmt. Fehlt nur noch der Button wo sich jeden Monat einbblendet und drauf steht, sie müssen jetzt was kaufen oder sie können nicht mehr spielen.


----------



## Bonkic (14. März 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Würd mich nicht wundern wenn man irgentwann ein Game kauft das nen kleinen SP hat und dann muß man den MP kaufen.


 
genau darauf hoffe ich, um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## Enisra (14. März 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> genau darauf hoffe ich, um ehrlich zu sein.


 
nja, oder so von irrsinnigen Annahme weggehen würde, jedes Spiel müsse beide Modi enthalten
Mal ehrlich, braucht ein Max Payne unbedingt einen MP oder Battlefield unbedingt einen SP?

Und grade an Syndicate sieht man auch wieder, das sich da beide Modi doch nur kanibalisiert haben


----------



## stawacz (14. März 2012)

ich habs grad schon in dem BF3 dlc thread geschrieben,,gut dann hier auch noch mal.

ein add-on im klassischen sinne ist doch einfach nur eine erweiterung eines spiels,so wie es vor einigen jahren noch die regel war...mitlerweile heißen die dinger halt DLC weil man sie eben runterläd,,,für mich is beides im grunde immernoch das selbe...nur das man den DLC eben runterläd,wie der name so schön sagt,,,,das vietnam add-on für bad company2,,war doch auch n DLC...

verstehen tu ich es allerdings bei unnützen dingen wie ,was weiß ich,extra autos,waffen,oder solch kleinkram,das is nu wirklich unnötig.


----------



## Enisra (14. März 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich habs grad schon in dem BF3 dlc thread geschrieben,,gut dann hier auch noch mal.
> 
> ein add-on im klassischen sinne ist doch einfach nur eine erweiterung eines spiels,so wie es vor einigen jahren noch die regel war...mitlerweile heißen die dinger halt DLC weil man sie eben runterläd,,,für mich is beides im grunde immernoch das selbe...nur das man den DLC eben runterläd,wie der name so schön sagt,,,,das vietnam add-on für bad company2,,war doch auch n DLC...
> 
> verstehen tu ich es allerdings bei unnützen dingen wie ,was weiß ich,extra autos,waffen,oder solch kleinkram,das is nu wirklich unnötig.


 
naja, ich glaube das wurde eh auch schon gesagt, ich glaub auch von mir, so DLC per se sind ja nicht schlecht, aber so C&P-Karten Krams für 15 Tacken, da hörts auf
Das Ding ist ja aber eh das die Diskussion hier noch schwer wird wenn man sich nicht wiederholen will, weil da wieder mal Nekromant spielen musste, für Sätze die man sich, najaaa, also die hätte man sich schon sparen können für so alten Krams


----------



## Worrel (15. März 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> ein add-on im klassischen sinne ist doch einfach nur eine erweiterung eines spiels,so wie es vor einigen jahren noch die regel war...mitlerweile heißen die dinger halt DLC weil man sie eben runterläd,,,für mich is beides im grunde immernoch das selbe...


Schön wär's, wenn sich lediglich der Vertriebsweg geändert hätte.

Ein klassisches Addon (zB für Starcraft) enthielt:
- eine Singleplayer Kampagne, die es vom Umfang und Qualität mit der Hauptkampagne aufnehmen konnte.
- neue und überarbeitete Maps für den MP
- neue Einheiten für den MP

heutige DLCs hingegen enthalten:
- max 2h Storyhäppchen
- einzelne Maps
- neue Skins, Autos, Sims Items - neue Spielweisen wie zusätzliche Klassen in Diablo2:LoD oder durch neue Einheiten sucht man vergebens

früher gab es umsonst bzw waren umsonst im Spiel enthalten:
- neue Maps
- freischaltbare Skins, Items



> verstehen tu ich es allerdings bei unnützen dingen wie ,was weiß ich,extra autos,waffen,oder solch kleinkram,das is nu wirklich unnötig.


 Das Problem dabei ist, das viele Firmen genau das zum Hauptinhalt ihrer DLCs machen.


----------



## Exar-K (15. März 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, oder so von irrsinnigen Annahme weggehen würde, jedes Spiel müsse beide Modi enthalten
> Mal ehrlich, braucht ein Max Payne unbedingt einen MP oder Battlefield unbedingt einen SP?


 Das ist auch total überflüssig. Wenn ich an die letzten beiden Negativbeispiele in dieser Rubrik denke, Dead Space 2 und Bioshock 2 (im Singleplayer beide über jeden Zweifel erhaben).
Da waren die Multiplayermodi eine Verschwendung von Kosten und Entwicklungszeit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. März 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Das ist auch total überflüssig. Wenn ich an die letzten beiden Negativbeispiele in dieser Rubrik denke, Dead Space 2 und Bioshock 2 (im Singleplayer beide über jeden Zweifel erhaben).
> Da waren die Multiplayermodi eine Verschwendung von Kosten und Entwicklungszeit.



Bioshock 2 ist ja ein (fast) klassicher FPS, da macht ein MP schon Sinn (wie auch bei den meisten Egoshootern, die hauptsächlich mit ihrer Solo-Kampagne von sich reden machen). Bei DS2 war es in der Tat unnütz. Allerdings kann ich mir sehr schwer vorstellen, dass bei dessen MP viel Zeit und Geld investiert wurde. Der SP war von vorne bis hinten gelungen, da merkt man dass dort die Hauptarbeit stattfand. Den MP konnten sie bestimmt mühelos und mit wenig Personal so nebenbei einbauen. Nett gemeintes Extra, aber es war sonnenklar, dass die Fans es mehr auf den Story-Modus abgesehen haben.


----------



## Worrel (15. März 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bioshock 2 ist ja ein (fast) klassicher FPS, da macht ein MP schon Sinn ...


 Ich finde nicht, daß ein MP Modus automatisch Sinn macht, wenn es sich um einen Ego Shooter handelt. 
Ein Beispiel hast du mit DS2 ja schon geliefert.

Gründe:
- Es spielt sich eh alles gleich, man wird mit Varianten von Maschinengewehr, Schrotflinte, Sniper Gun und Raketenwerfer in einen Level aus dem SP Part gesteckt, bei dem die beiden Ausgänge blockiert sind.
- und es wurde nur ein DM Modus realisiert
- bei ikonenhaften Titelhelden würden zig Batmans, Lara Crofts, Gordon Freemans, ... sich bekämpfen (inkl.(Ver)Schreibweisen wie *L'á**яâ* *ç**rö**∫*ʈ)
- die wenigsten Spieler werden für einen 08/15 Shooter ihr favorisiertes MP Spiel mit kompletter Clan und Ligen Unterstützung und ausführlichen Spielstatistiken links liegen lassen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. März 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht, daß ein MP Modus automatisch Sinn macht, wenn es sich um einen Ego Shooter handelt.
> Ein Beispiel hast du mit DS2 ja schon geliefert.


DS2 ist KEIN Egoshooter. Sorry fürs Klugscheissen, musste aber sein. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Gründe:
> - Es spielt sich eh alles gleich, man wird mit Varianten von Maschinengewehr, Schrotflinte, Sniper Gun und Raketenwerfer in einen Level aus dem SP Part gesteckt, bei dem die beiden Ausgänge blockiert sind.


... aufgrund des fantasievollerem Waffen-/ Plasmiden-Auswahl wird doch schonmal für etwas Abwechslung gesorgt, finde ich.


Worrel schrieb:


> - bei ikonenhaften Titelhelden würden zig Batmans, Lara Crofts, Gordon Freemans, ... sich bekämpfen (inkl.(Ver)Schreibweisen wie *L'á**яâ* *ç**rö**∫*ʈ)


Warum ? Genug verschiedenartige Spielermodels eingebaut, und damit ist das Problem auch schon keines mehr. Heisst doch nicht dass sich ausschließlich geklonte Fledermausmänner, Action-Amazonen und Brecheisenschwinger untereinander bekämpfen müssen. 


Worrel schrieb:


> - die wenigsten Spieler werden für einen 08/15 Shooter ihr favorisiertes MP Spiel mit kompletter Clan und Ligen Unterstützung und ausführlichen Spielstatistiken links liegen lassen.


Da gebe ich dir recht. Nur: Nicht alles ist zwingend 08/15. Es gibt genug Titel, die vom Militär-Käse Abstand nehmen und mit anderem Setting und Designideen locken können. Bioshock passt da sehr gut rein, finde ich.


----------



## stawacz (15. März 2012)

also es gibt doch immer so titel wo man vorher schon weiss das diese auf multiplayer ausgelegt sind,,BF,CoD etc ich für meinen teil werde nie wieder den fehler machen und mir ein spiel wegen dem onlinemode holen welches nich schon eine große community im rücken hat,,,,

hatte mir damals mit zwei drei kumpels zb dirt3 geholt und nach 2-3 wochen haben wir online fast keine gegner mehr gefunden,,also im prinzip völlig umsonst gekauft,,,

bei spielen wie bioshock,DS usw würd ich das risiko ebenfalls nich eingehen und die wegen dem onlinemodus kaufen weil ich eh schon weiß das da nich lang was los is,,,

von daher setz ich lieber auf die bekannten,und spiele die anderen nur offline,,also mmn überflüssig wenn man nich den ganzen fokus darauf legt...

ich sag ja nich das ein bioshock als multiplayerspiel nich funktionieren würde,,dann aber bitte auch nur dieser


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. März 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> also es gibt doch immer so titel wo man vorher schon weiss das diese auf multiplayer ausgelegt sind,,BF,CoD etc ich für meinen teil werde nie wieder den fehler machen und mir ein spiel wegen dem onlinemode holen welches nich schon eine große community im rücken hat,,,,
> 
> hatte mir damals mit zwei drei kumpels zb dirt3 geholt und nach 2-3 wochen haben wir online fast keine gegner mehr gefunden,,also im prinzip völlig umsonst gekauft,,,
> 
> ...


 
Das Risiko dass irgendwann der MP-Stöpsel rausgezogen wird kann im Grunde genommen jeden Titel treffen, ob nun Shooter, Sportspiele o.ä. Erst kürzlich kam doch die Meldung, dass EA bei mehreren Titeln die MP-Unterstützung abschalten wird.

Kann mir aber eh ziemlich am A... vorbeigehen, weil ich überzeugter SP-Spieler bin.


----------



## shippy74 (15. März 2012)

Hmm dann werf ich mal was anderes in die Runde, wenn bei nem SP game schon ein MP dabei ist ,warum dann nicht wie früher üblich wieder Bots dabei?
Schaut euch mal UT oder Quake an, da haben sehr  viele im SP oder mit nem Kumpel Lan gegen BOTS gezockt. Ich kann mich an etliche nächte bei UT2003 und den Invasion Modus erinnern. Immer bei mir daheim in der Küche.
Ich such schon seid geraumer Zeit ein Game wo ich einfach die MP Modi (DM TDM usw. mit aktuellen Waffen (kein Scifi) im SP gegen Bots spielen kann, aber da findest nix, hab jetzt COD black OPS empfohlen bekommen,da soll es gehen. Aber da haste wieder Steam am Hals, hab das Game nun schon 4 Tage aber kanns immer noch nicht spielen weil ich mit meinen I-Net Stick die ganzen Updates nicht laden kann.
Ich finde echt die ganzen Spiele werden nur noch hin geklatscht  und kunden die kein Netz haben oder nicht Online kaufen wollen werden gekonnt ignoriert, die kann man wohl nicht genug Melken. Früher konnte man sich ein Game kaufen und lange Spaß dran haben,wenn du heute nicht Online zockst kannste in der Regel 85% aller Games nach maximal 3 tagen in die Tonne werfen da uninteressant.


----------



## Exar-K (15. März 2012)

Ich habe den MP von Bioshock 2 vielleicht maximal eine Stunde gespielt und sonderlich viel Spass hat es mir nicht gemacht. Nach dieser Stunde hatte ich dann viel gesehen und ausprobiert und es wurde total langweilig. Noch dazu waren die Latenzen miserabel und die Spieler konnte man an einer Hand abzählen.


----------



## Worrel (15. März 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> DS2 ist KEIN Egoshooter. Sorry fürs Klugscheissen, musste aber sein.


Ich finde da beim Spielen keinen sonderlich großen Unterschied, ob First- oder Third-Person. Für mich sind Batman AA, Tomb Raider, Painkiller, Bioshock mehr oder weniger dasselbe Genre. (Nur, daß man bei 3rd Person Spielen öfter Hüpf- und Klettereinlagen hat)




> ... aufgrund des fantasievollerem Waffen-/ Plasmiden-Auswahl wird doch schonmal für etwas Abwechslung gesorgt, finde ich.


Es geht ja bei Ego Shootern und in diesem Thread nicht ausschließlich um Bioshock. Aber selbst da sehe ich die Gefahr, daß das durch Reduktion des Spielverlaufs auf: "Wer zuerst den Gegner einfriert, gewinnt" schnell langweilig wird.



> Heisst doch nicht dass sich ausschließlich geklonte Fledermausmänner, Action-Amazonen und Brecheisenschwinger untereinander bekämpfen müssen.


*Muss *niemand, das stimmt. Aber schau dir dochmal die typischen Charaktere in Onlinespielen an. Sobald Batman/Lara/Gordon als Charaktere wählbar sind, werden die auch bevorzugt ausgewählt.


----------



## PcGames-User-1542 (16. Februar 2013)

*Total queer*



Enisra schrieb:


> hm nja, und für so Sätze betreibst du jetzt Nekromantie?


 

Was willste denn von mir? Ich siehe immer nur wie du mich völlig grundlos zitieren musstest. Sowas hilft doch niemanden. Wenn du die Leute verärgern willst dann verschwinde von hier. Was geliefert werden sind Fakten, verstehst du das??? Und dein hässliges naja am Satzanfang. Kriegst du noch was mit? Aber schön die Beitragszahl bei dir pushen, das kannst du am besten... Schreibe mir am besten nicht mehr so einen Schrott!!!


----------



## Exar-K (16. Februar 2013)

PcGames-User-1542 schrieb:


> Was willste denn von mir? Ich siehe immer nur wie du mich völlig grundlos zitieren musstest. Sowas hilft doch niemanden. Wenn du die Leute verärgern willst dann verschwinde von hier. Was geliefert werden sind Fakten, verstehst du das??? Und dein hässliges naja am Satzanfang. Kriegst du noch was mit? Aber schön die Beitragszahl bei dir pushen, das kannst du am besten... Schreibe mir am besten nicht mehr so einen Schrott!!!


Zwei Dinge:
1. Zügele deinen Tonfall.
2. Hör auf Beiträge zu melden, die dir nicht passen, oder die du gelöscht haben willst. Dafür ist der Meldebutton nicht vorgesehen und ich habe keine Lust, dass mein Postfach von deinen Mails zugestopft wird.


----------



## Crysisheld (16. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gaaaaaanz schlechtes Beispiel.
> 
> Warum? Weil gerade Valve und Steam die Vorreiter sind, natürlich hättest du alle Valve Spiele & DLCs bis zum Ende von Steam dort herunterladen können.
> 
> ...


 
Also DLCs für GTA IV finde ich OK aber gerade wenn es sich um Mini Inhalte handelt finde ich es eine riesen Abzocke, was da einem geboten wird. Schau dir doch mal im PSN zum Beispiel die DLCs zu Gran Turismo 5 an. Das ist nen Witz 1 Auto 1 Euro.... ja ne is klar.


----------

